# How do I set chmod 777?



## jonahkatz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone please give me the syntax of the command to set the chmod permission of the directory called "example"'s  to 777?

Thanks a lot, greatly appreciated!

Jonah


----------



## Oxyd (Jul 14, 2011)

Why, yes. It is chmod 777 example. Assuming you're in the directory, where example lives in.

More complete demonstration:
	
	



```
[starlight] /tmp > mkdir example
[starlight] /tmp > ls -ld example
drwxr-xr-x  2 oxyd  wheel  512 Jul 14 17:15 example  % Notice that permissions are 755 initially.
[starlight] /tmp > chmod 777 example
[starlight] /tmp > ls -ld example   
drwxrwxrwx  2 oxyd  wheel  512 Jul 14 17:15 example  % And now it's 777, as desired.
[starlight] /tmp >
```

Does this answer your question? Are you having some problems setting the permissions of a directory?


----------



## jonahkatz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Perfect!*

Perfect! Thanks so much.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2011)

You could also try reading the man page, it's what they're for.

chmod(1)


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2011)

Most of the time, 777 is a mistake, a "I'll just set this wide open until I get stuff working" which tends to be forgotten and only remembered after a serious security problem.  Oxyd's example above goes in /tmp, which is safe because stuff in there is nearly wide open already.


----------

